# Quality Buck



## cam88 (Oct 20, 2016)

On the Hancock County side of Oconee WMA is there a quality buck regulation or any kind of buck may be harvested? I know the regs say either sex under the WMA but on the antler regs Hancock county has the 4 pt on one side rule.


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Oct 20, 2016)

No antler restrictions on Oconee


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 20, 2016)

cam88 said:


> On the Hancock County side of Oconee WMA is there a quality buck regulation or any kind of buck may be harvested? I know the regs say either sex under the WMA but on the antler regs Hancock county has the 4 pt on one side rule.



There are no antler restrictions on Oconee WMA.  WMA hunts with antler restrictions would say "quality buck and antlerless" in lieu of "either sex".


----------



## cam88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks!!!


----------

